# Computer won't detect Canon MP610



## frank1959 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am trying to install a Canon MP610 printer. All the software installs correctly but when it comes to the point where I connect the usb cable and switch the printer on the computer does not detect the printer. 

I have tried uninstalling and re-installing. I have tried different usb ports and usb cables. Nothing helps. I even downloaded the drivers from the Canon website and tried to install them manually. The new hardware wizard pops up and recognises the printer as a canon MP610 but when I direct it to the drivers folder it still does not see the printer.

I have been able to install the printer successfully on a laptop I borrowed from work. It worked first time so it must be the usb ports on my desktop that are the problem although they work okay with other devices eg external hard drive, memory card reader, webcam etc.

My computer is running windows XP Professional SP2 with an intel pentium 4 3.0 gzh processor and 1gb memory (almost the same spec as the laptop that I was able to instal the printer on). 

Can anyone suggest anything else I can check to fix the problem?


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

It's not all that uncommon for the Canon setup to be unable to detect the printer (via USB). The way around it is to install the software and when it doesn't detect it then click on Manual. In the ports list that comes up look for USB001:. If it's there then select it. However, as auto detection didn't work select LPT1: from the ports list (I know this isn't the right one) and allow setup to finish. Leave the printer plugged in and turned on and reboot your system. Once it is rebooted go into Properties for the MP610 and set the USB001: port (which should now be there).

First time I encountered this problem I spent about half a day trying to get it to work. It's very annoying but not the end of the World! :wink:


----------



## frank1959 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Kev I am a bit further on but still cannot print.

I uninstalled everything and then re-installed the printer driver. I followed your advise and it appears that the print driver has installed. However when I try a test print I get the message "printer not responding". Th eprinter appears in control panel and the staus is "ready"

Could there be something wrong with the virtual usb printer port? Can this be reinstalled?

Can you suggest anything else I can try?

Thanks again.
Frank

Kev I just checked device manager and the MP610 is showing under other devices but with a yellow exclamation mark.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Doubt the problem will be the port. Showing up in the Device Manager is a good sign. Right click the entry for it and select "Update Driver" (put the setup disk in the drive). That may get it going. 

If not try another USB cable or another USB port (physical). If the problem persists then uninstall the printer in Device Manager and reboot. See if Windows now finds and installs the new hardware.

BTW - is the printer new?


----------



## frank1959 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Kev

I've tried everything I can think of but nothing can get it going. I've evn pointed the hardware wizard directly at the .inf file but still it doesn't want to play ball.

The printer is new but i don't think it is the problem as I got it connected to a laptop I borrowed from work first time of asking.

I have been thinking of reformatting the hard drive and installing windows vista home premium. I'll do that and see if it works. If not i'll return it and get something else.

Thanks for your help.
Frank


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

It's a pity that we haven't found the solution. It's probably going to be a really simple step that we've overlooked - gee I hate it when that happens! :uhoh:


----------



## pjs090 (Sep 26, 2008)

Frank1959:
Did you ever find a solution to this problem? I am having an identical problem with my new Canon MX310 All in One. 
Thanks,


----------



## frank1959 (Aug 22, 2008)

I couldn't find a solution to the problem with XP. I upgraded to windows vista and the printer installed smoothly first time.


----------

